# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Corydoras sp. Peru Green Laser

## celticfish

Presenting my Corydoras sp. peru green laser!!  :Grin:

----------


## genes

You can definitely take better pics then this lor.  :Grin:  Another rare gem in the tank.

----------


## celticfish

Hahaha... you flatter me!
I'm way off on the finer points.
My level is probably at "sufficient details for documentation"!  :Grin: 
Okay, try to get more pictures this weekend.

----------


## Kampfer

Wah...the cory looks well fed.And yes...more pics please.

----------


## VeniVediVeci

Hi Celtic, another secret breeding project?  :Very Happy: 
Does this fella require cool water to thrive and breed?

----------


## Kampfer

Hi Celticfish
I believe they are in fact Gold shoulder(C.schultzei).Doesn't look like the Green lasers.They were sold to you as Green laser?
cheers

----------


## celticfish

You got that right Kampfer!
Thankfully someone notice there is no GREEN!

There's absolutely no "green laser" of any kind on the fish.
The stripe look gold!
I'm also incline to ID them as C shultzei aka sp. gold shoulder.
Just saw some C. green laser and they look totally YUMMY!  :Grin:

----------


## soltari007

what is green laser?

----------


## adolfoi

Was at C328 last night and there quite a number of them. It has been long time I have not see them. Previously GAN use to import them.  :Wink:

----------


## Wackytpt

The stock arrived in the afternoon.

----------


## celticfish

Ermm... I think you guys didn't loookat my picture closely.  :Exasperated: 
I''l update with more shots of my "supposed green lasers" soon...

----------


## soltari007

how closely you want us to look at the pics?  :Blah: 

so obvious those first few pics are NOT green lasers. who's the conman who sold you those fish as green lasers? they are nice fish, but calling them green lasers is a long shot considering we recently saw the real GREEN LASERS in the market, your first pics are nowhere near green.

must take such conmen out to dry man. :Flame:

----------


## celticfish

:Laughing:  Complements from a friendly and "honest" LFS in our northern neighbour which specializes in rare and hard to find fish.
Oh well... caveat emptor.

Okay here are more pictures.



Another a little closer though not well lighted.



Another with a REAL GREEN LASER in the background for comparison.

----------


## johannes

is it C. aeneus in the front? looks cute.. :Smile:

----------


## soltari007

>>jo:

lasers are also classified as aeneus right?

>>celticfish:

I'm using black gravel for them now, check it out  :Smile:

----------


## yat6661

awesome man! saw it when aqaurama. where did you buy it?

----------


## soltari007

C**8 bro  :Smile:

----------


## gcce

Very nice bunch. Are they still fed on live & frozen food? Or have you converted them over to dry food?

----------


## soltari007

They eat all three types, but of course live food makes them go wild.  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

What type of live food do you feed them?

I am currently feed them hikari sinking wafer and carnivorious tabs.

They do nibble abit on frozen bloodworm.

----------


## soltari007

Umm all types of available live food, NLS etc  :Smile:

----------


## genes

Took some pics of this green laser cory.

Green laser


Is this a green laser or is there another specie called the blue laser? It is significantly less yellowish then the green lasers and the "laser" is much more towards blue then green. 


I only realized something was wrong while processing the picture. Some white growth can be seen on the fish. First picture seems to have it too on the body plates.

----------


## hanz0my

nice shots as always lah gene.. :Grin:

----------


## gcce

Nice shot eugene. What sand are you using for your tank?
Thanks.

----------


## genes

I think its some ADA sand. ADA Sarawak or something.

----------


## tionghian86

yummy yum green lasers! how to make them grow big and round?

----------

